# Thursday's Spread 4/16??



## luckytrim (Apr 16, 2020)

Chicken Breast in the Air Fryer, StoveTop  Stuffing, Sprouts & Radishes... SoS - Ken's Zesty Italian...


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 16, 2020)

Pan fried boneless pork loin chops seasoned with Cavender's Greek seasoning, buttered egg noodles and zucchini broiled with more Cavender's.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Apr 16, 2020)

It's still soup weather.  A sunny day and a moderate temp does not necessarily equal warmth.  I had taken a small chuck roast from the freezer thinking to make a small pot roast.   The vote changed as the day went on,  and the roast was cubed, some added veggies and voila'-  soup for dinner.   Banana bread for dessert.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 16, 2020)

Hawaii-Style Mochiko Chicken Plate Lunch (Dinner in this case) !!! 
ONO (that's delicious in Hawaiian) !!! 
Served with the ever present steamed White Rice (Shoyu and Furikake ontop)
and my Quick Cucumber Kim Chee (or Kimchi, however) 
That was so soul satisficing
*belch*

Dessert later is homemade Brownies with Caramel Bits in them


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 16, 2020)

We had salads and frittata. The frittata had onions, mushrooms, ham, and cheddar cheese mixed into the eggs, then poured on top of thin sliced potatoes that had been pan fried until tender. Finished it off in the oven. Toasted up a slice of cracked wheat bread I had baked earlier today.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 17, 2020)

No more leftovers, so I had an egg and bacon.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 17, 2020)

DH grilled burgers, corn on the cob and pineapple last night. Good stuff.


----------



## cookieee (Apr 17, 2020)

GotGarlic said:


> DH grilled burgers, corn on the cob and pineapple last night. Good stuff.



Mmmmm!!!! My kind of dinner. Was the pineapple fresh or canned?


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 17, 2020)

cookieee said:


> Mmmmm!!!! My kind of dinner. Was the pineapple fresh or canned?


Fresh. It was delicious


----------

